# descale or not



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

life has got in the way of using my silvia so I've not used it this year yet







as I've not used it for some time should i descale it or anything before using it again?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Be good idea to descale and backflush.


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I live in an area with the softest water in England... And I still descale my Silvia once a year. Of you've not used it in a while, whatever was left on the tank, in the pump, and in the pipes will have evaporated and gunked up the works. You shouldn't really need anything special to do the descaling though, just a simple pack of cleaner from your local supermarket will do. Drop one in the tank, to it off with boiling water from the kettle, run the pump till there's water coming out of the return pipe, let it get up to temperature, then pump about half the water in the tank out of the stream wand.. then pump the other half out of the group head. Refill the tank and repeat twice more.

You should also the use some espresso machine cleaner, and back flush, then remove the screen, disbursement block, and the little ring thingy.. and use a toothbrush to clean the brass that makes up the block of the group head. Chances are if it's been a while since it was last used, there's going to be dried and burned on residue up where you can see it.. but where you'll be able to taste it when you start making espresso again..


----------



## dantj83 (Aug 30, 2014)

I've be wondering about the frequency of descaling myself. Would using bottled water reduce the need for descaling? Would there be any particular brand of water that might be better than others?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

volvic is great for espresso


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dantj83 said:


> I've be wondering about the frequency of descaling myself. Would using bottled water reduce the need for descaling? Would there be any particular brand of water that might be better than others?
> 
> Thanks


Volvic will eliminate worries about scale build up. As Coffeechap says, it's chemical composition is good for getting the best out of coffee - brewed and espresso.


----------



## dantj83 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for for that. I didn't even think about the impact of the water type on the taste of the shot, but that does make sense. I shall stock up on the volvic.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try Tesco's Ashbeck £1.20 for five litres or Clearview at 20p for two litres. Not quite in the same league as Volvic but still pretty good. Ideally, you want ph at 7 which Volvic gives - Ashbeck and Clearview are ph 6.


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

On the basis that Lime scale is calcium carbonate, CaCO3, I looked for the lowest calcium content and found, at the time it was Isklar, which I bought from Sainsbury's while it was there. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isklar Been using Volvic since.

Isklar:

Calcium (Ca) 6.4

Chloride (Cl−) 1.5

Bicarbonate (HCO3) 17.2

Nitrate (NO3) 0.3

Potassium (K) 2.1

Silica (SiO2) 1.2

Sodium (Na) 1.2

Sulfates (SO) 8.8

pH not stated.

Volvic:

Calcium (Ca) 11.5

Chloride (Cl−) 13.5

Bicarbonate (HCO3) 71

Magnesium (Mg) 8

Nitrate (NO3) 6.3

Potassium (K) 6.2

Silica (SiO2) 31.7

Sodium (Na) 11.6

TDS 109

pH 7

I'll perhaps have a look at Ashbeck and Clearview.

Are those Silvia filters that are treated with NaCl worth the £23 or so?


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

TESCO Asbeck Mountain Spring - Still

pH 6

Ca NO3 Cl Mg Fl Na K

10 23 14 2.5 0.11 9.9 2.2


----------

